# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Агент+ (1С)

## Aleks_267

Доброго времени, люди. Очень нужна Агент+ (1С) для КПК на Windows Mobile. Весь инет перерыл, можете помочь? Нужны регистрационные данные или крек, что получится.

----------


## antzu

agent 1.5.22 с лекарством

----------


## vertin

Спасибо за архив, вопрос как работает таблетка, попробовал поставить, а в инфе программы выдает демо версия....

----------


## antzu

> Спасибо за архив, вопрос как работает таблетка, попробовал поставить, а в инфе программы выдает демо версия....


сори... заменить экзешник в КПК экзешником из архива. 
З.Ы. В инфе так и будет писать, что демо, только нет ограничения на 50 записей в каталоге товаров.

----------


## vertin

Доброго времени суток, а с map9 помоч сможете?

----------


## mighhv

> Доброго времени суток, а с map9 помоч сможете?


 МАР9 вот эта версия http://agentp.com.ua/programma-dlya-...-pomoschyu-gps мне тоже нужна! Если есть поделитесь.

----------


## GloBuZ

*antzu*, пожалуйста, перезалейте файл куда-нибудь

----------


## antzu

> пожалуйста, перезалейте файл куда-нибудь


agent 1.5.22 с лекарством

----------


## raww

Пишет что файл временно недоступен.

----------


## Сергей_

antzu, повторите пожалуйста. Спрос остался:)

----------


## raww

Наверное уже посадили :)

----------


## Vladdimr

Люди, перезалейте файл, пожалуйста!

----------


## 1976vadim

antzu, повторите пожалуйста. Спрос остался

----------


## antzu

agent 1.5.22 с лекарством

----------


## ycatuk2009

ребят повторите дайте поюзать, как раз кпк приобрел на win mob

----------


## DEL

Уважаемые пользователи! 
Помните, что скачанные программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. 
В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или других разработчиков.

Уважаемый пользователь *antzu* ! Прошу Вас сообщить свои паспортные данные, адрес проживания и контактный телефон для отдела "К" Астраханской области. Уже второй раз за год мне звонят и настойчиво требуют Ваши данные)

----------


## megafics

если кого заинтересует вот ссылка на вылеченый Агент+ 1.5.19Inv http://download.files.namba.kz/files/1253620
и перезалейте 22 версию очень надо, а то ссылка не работает

----------


## U_O_U_A_N

Залил повтор файла (agent 1.5.22 с лекарством) по просьбе "megafics" будет доступен 30 дней с 08 декабря 2010, 12:38 Пароль: 12345  :)

----------


## megafics

огромное спасибоо!!! завтра первым делом проверю на работе!))  я так понял что надпись демо версия не ставит ограничение на кол-во товара)))):rolleyes:

----------


## U_O_U_A_N

Да именно так

----------


## megafics

блин проверил, все равно на моем кпк acer E101 выбирается только 1 маршрут если у агента несколько маршрутов как быть:confused:

----------


## U_O_U_A_N

У нас тоже есть такой коммуникатор, но проблем нет т.к. конфигурация измененная и для выбора контрагентов клиенту исполняется обработка назначение которой проставить признак агента на договор с контрагентом, маршруты мы не используем вообще.:cool:

----------


## Romerus

Все ссылки битые

----------


## ssbt

извините не найду какой пароль на файле ?

----------


## U_O_U_A_N

Моя ссылка на 2 стр. все еще работает и пароль там написан! :D

----------


## pups23

Очень нужен дайте ссылочку плиииз:)

----------


## alic

> МАР9 вот эта версия http://agentp.com.ua/programma-dlya-...-pomoschyu-gps мне тоже нужна! Если есть поделитесь.


 И мне если есть плз

----------


## Maksym

Актуально. Залейте пожлуста

----------


## pups23

*WhiteFire* ДЕБИЛ

----------


## hometex

скиньте пожалуйста ссылку, старые уже не работают!!!!! и если есть ссылки и сама прога на андроид!!! спасибо заранее

----------


## net_toxic

скиньте ссылку еще разок, актуально!!! можно на u_saya@pisem.net

----------

